# Ski Trifecta Friday Dec 18th



## billski (Dec 15, 2009)

Drop me a PM if you're interested; I'll be up that way...

[FONT=&quot]There's a "time-warp trifecta" of deals in the Mt. Washington Valley on Friday, Dec. 18th.  At Wildcat you can get $9 lift tickets, Cranmore has Ticket Rollback Day with $3.30 lift tickets and it's opening day at Black Mt. with $10 lift tickets!  Rumor has it some folks are planning to ski all three ski areas and spend a whopping total of $22.30.  That definitely has "sick-day" written all over it, you deserve it!

[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] 
 [/FONT]


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 15, 2009)

Simply awesome Bill! Are you going to have an apre beer at each mountain? :beer:


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Simply awesome Bill! Are you going to have an apre beer at each mountain? :beer:


 
When I did this last year, skiing the 13 hours, there was time.  This time, they all open/close a the same time, so only the happy ending will work.  I'm honestly not sure I can get all three in within the 6 1/2 hour window.  Sometimes you just happen to hit one place that you really don't want to leave, and if it's not the last one, it's a problem!

  I've learned that driving with skiing boots on is not only unsafe, it's not too comfortable :dunce:

Maybe I'll do a beer trifecta in the summer!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 15, 2009)

Go 4 it Bill , you are an inspiration dude !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 15, 2009)

This is definitely doable. Travel distances between these areas must be about 15 minutes each if done linearly. You would spend more time getting booted up and buying tickets than driving. Seems like a good option would be booting up in the lot at all areas. Perhaps only take off your right boot to drive so you are essentially ready to go at every stop and only need to stop to get a ticket. I wonder if you could pre-purchase tickets at Cranmore and Black before heading up to Wildcat if the ticket windows open an hour before the lifts do? If you did that, you would have about 2.25 hours per area with a short drive in between. 

Okay, maybe all that is a bit obsessive. I sure as heck wouldn't do it but would love to see the report!


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Go 4 it Bill , you are an inspiration dude !!!!!!!!!!!!!



This one is fairly easy.

Warp, I'm coming your way at some point in the next year or two.  Need a trifecta there too, we discussed this summer.   Make sure the areas I get to have ski pins.  I lost count at 55 pins, and lots of the areas I go to now are small and don't have pins or anything.

Hey, Wildcat, I can go on Tuesdays now at my age and get an all day ticket, group lesson and lunch for $45.  Got any deals like that by you?

I have no clue how I'm gonna knock off Balsams Wilderness - I need a real good excuse/plan to go that far.


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> This is definitely doable. Travel distances between these areas must be about 15 minutes each if done linearly. You would spend more time getting booted up and buying tickets than driving. Seems like a good option would be booting up in the lot at all areas. Perhaps only take off your right boot to drive so you are essentially ready to go at every stop and only need to stop to get a ticket. I wonder if you could pre-purchase tickets at Cranmore and Black before heading up to Wildcat if the ticket windows open an hour before the lifts do? If you did that, you would have about 2.25 hours per area with a short drive in between.
> 
> Okay, maybe all that is a bit obsessive. I sure as heck wouldn't do it but would love to see the report!



The thing that killed me last time was that I forgot to pack a lunch and dinner.  That killed time, when I could have been eating in the car.   I have to look into the lift ticket thing. I'm not sure if there will be a mob scene or not.  Colleges are out now as are some schools.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 15, 2009)

But it is before the holidays. Lots of colleges and universities are in final exams this week as well. Don't let that stop you! That's an excuse and you know it!


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> But it is before the holidays. Lots of colleges and universities are in final exams this week as well. Don't let that stop you! That's an excuse and you know it!


 
I'm in.
I'm comitted.
I'm gone.

I know the week before xmas is pretty dead.

Not sure the TR will be too interesting.  Maybe I'll try to spice it up with celebrity photos.  Maybe I'll get my photo done with Hans, and down the road, I'll get one with the horses.  What can I do at Wildcat?  Maybe get them to open the old gondi building and get a photo opp there?   What else can I do to get in the papers and movies?  :razz:


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2009)

This is turning into an adventure.  Thursday night low looking like negative 14!


----------

